# 24 Zoll Schlauch



## ChrissiF (21. Februar 2017)

Hi!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach leichten 24" Schläuchen. Täusche ich mich, oder gibt's da nix wirklich leichtes? Die eclipse habe ich gesehen, aber die sind mir zu teuer. Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge für mich?
LG Christina


----------



## kc85 (21. Februar 2017)

Hatten wir erst: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leic...tauglicher-teile.386073/page-22#post-14211637

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (21. Februar 2017)

Danke, das hab ich gelesen. Dachte, es gibt vielleicht noch andere Tipps, weil das Thema dann schnell erledigt war. Kann man grundsätzlich alle 26" Schläuche nehmen? Es gibt ja auch noch leichtere.


----------



## reijada (21. Februar 2017)

Ja kannst du. 
Ich hab bei dem Orbea die Schwalbe xligh oder so drin, ca 100g.


----------



## ChrissiF (21. Februar 2017)

Danke, dann schaue ich mich mal um.


----------



## drehvial (22. Februar 2017)

je nach Reifenbreite und Experimentierfreude (schmaler Schlauch in breiten Reifen) gibt es evt. hier noch ein paar Alternativen:
https://www.ginkgo-veloteile.de/ginkgoshop/Laufradzubehoer/Reifen-Schlaeuche/Reifen-451-mm/


----------



## ChrissiF (22. Februar 2017)

drehvial schrieb:


> je nach Reifenbreite und Experimentierfreude (schmaler Schlauch in breiten Reifen) gibt es evt. hier noch ein paar Alternativen:
> https://www.ginkgo-veloteile.de/ginkgoshop/Laufradzubehoer/Reifen-Schlaeuche/Reifen-451-mm/


Danke für den Link. Hast du davon welche ausprobiert? Wie schmal "darf" denn ein Schlauch für die Rocket Rons sein? Ich will dich nicht festnageln, es wäre nur schön, vorher ein paar Dinge auszuschliessen, bevor ich wild rumprobiere. ;-)


----------



## drehvial (22. Februar 2017)

Sorry, Erfahrungen habe ich da keine. Was ich oft genug gemacht habe: bei 28" einen Schlauch, der nur bis 28mm Reifenbreite geht in Reifen bis 38mm, hat immer problemlos funktioniert. Allerdings auf der Strasse und mit hohem Luftdruck. im MTB-Bereich habe ich da keine Erfahrung ob so etwas wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## Cannondale0815 (2. Mai 2017)

Hi, bei Schwalbe ist die Abkürzung A immer für xlight. Also zB. Der 14a ist 26" und wiegt laut Schwalbe 95g. 24" gibt es auch müsste ich aber nach der Nummer gucken. Ich hab mir die Rollstuhl Version geholt (24") wiegt dann 65g. Geht für die Schwalbe kojak


----------



## wintermute (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

den Schwalbe SV9b (laut schwalbe 65g leicht, nicht selbst gewogen) kann ich für 24" mit dem 2.1" Schwalbe Rocket Ron nicht empfehlen, den hat es mir wenige Tage nach dem Einbauen vorne und hinten mit einem zentimeterlangen Schlitz zerissen. Dabei stand das Bike in dieser Zeit nur im Keller. Da war wohl zu wenig Reserve in der Dehnbarkeit. Der ist aber auch nicht für diese breiten Reifen spezifiziert, aber ich dachte mir, dass man es mal probieren könnte. War wohl nix...
Das ist aber auch schon 4 Jahre her, evtl. hat sich da was getan in der Gummimischung.

Gruss
Thomas


----------

